# Massive Ordinace Penetrator "MOP BOMB"



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

10 times powerful than what we have now! 5300 #'s of explosives

Congress speeding up progress for this new bomb used to penetrate 10,000# steel reinforced bunkers by summer 2010. Will be the largest bomb in the U.S. arsenal today. Hopefully it will bring a few mountains down w/ it and "cover something up"............In my opinion we need the AIR POWER and pin point bombing, flatten stongholds everywhere. A&I...Air power and intel is what we need. NO more boots, just bigger bombs. :dance:


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bombs*

We already have some pretty good bombs.

Now to use them.

http://mondediplo.com/2002/03/03uranium

C2


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope it comes with a green push button that says "BLOW'EM UP"!


----------

